# Gym idiots...



## Majere1313 (May 12, 2014)

#1.  These are all 10's.  This particular dumb fuck obviously didn't graduate 1st grade math.

#2.  She was doing squats in this, the calf raise machine.

I hate this place.


----------



## srd1 (May 13, 2014)

Shit like that just makes me scratch my head and think what the fuck common sense tell ya that aint the way that shit works lol


----------



## Majere1313 (May 13, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Shit like that just makes me scratch my head and think what the fuck common sense tell ya that aint the way that shit works lol



A 45 and a 5 on each side would do the trick but oh no, she's gotta run around the whole gym gathering up all the 10's like a hog hunting truffles.


----------



## srd1 (May 13, 2014)

Majere1313 said:


> A 45 and a 5 on each side would do the trick but oh no, she's gotta run around the whole gym gathering up all the 10's like a hog hunting truffles.



Lmao


----------



## Sully (May 13, 2014)

If that's the stupidest thing u deal with at ur gym, I'd say you've got it easy.


----------



## GastrocGuy (May 13, 2014)

I dunno, maybe if she was doing drop/strip sets. I do stiff-legged deadlifts with 25s sometimes because the diameter of a 25 < 45, if I'm looking for to work a greater ROM.

Don't let it get to you, guy --dial in on *your* workout and get focused. You'd probably flip out if you ever saw Dave Draper doing unconventional exercises! At least she's in the gym trying, right? Maybe next time be more *pro*active and give her a few pointers, instead of *re*active and elitist. 

Makes me think of Arnold's Reddit post:
_"Thanks for sharing this. Everybody, behave and stop bickering. This is about inspiring more people to get into fitness. I've never understood people who argue constantly about who is wrong and who is right in fitness, because the fact is, there are many 'right' answers, especially for people just starting out.

"Do you think Sergio Oliva and I did the same thing? No. In fact, you could walk into Gold's and watch the 5 best guys and see 5 completely different routines. And you know what? We didn't argue.

"Do me a favor. Try to focus more on expanding the fitness community as a whole than protecting your little corner of it."_


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 13, 2014)

Smdh lol


----------



## custom (May 13, 2014)

Mine was the newbie in the gym doing chest. When he was done with the bench he decided to take all the plate off one side of the bar first. The bar came within an inch of cracking him in the jaw lol


----------



## Sully (May 13, 2014)

custom said:


> Mine was the newbie in the gym doing chest. When he was done with the bench he decided to take all the plate off one side of the bar first. The bar came within an inch of cracking him in the jaw lol



Now that's just funny!


----------



## srd1 (May 13, 2014)

Ya I would have had a hard time not just busting out laughing if the bar had knocked him out lol


----------



## srd1 (May 13, 2014)

Funny story several years ago was doing incline dumbell presses to failure with 100 pounders my partner was apparently checking out some ass a across the gym when I hit failure fucking dumbell came down on the bridge of my nose wasnt shit I could do about it broke my nose was bleeding like a stuck pig partners freaking out apologizing...funny shit now but damn I was pissed in the moment lol


----------



## xmen1234 (May 13, 2014)

Majere1313 said:


> A 45 and a 5 on each side would do the trick but oh no, she's gotta run around the whole gym gathering up all the 10's like a hog hunting truffles.



I've got one of those at my gym also.  I swear she spends more time asking everyone if they are using the 10's, than she does actually working out.   :banghead:


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 14, 2014)

well... she can tell her frens that she squatted 10 plates !!! ROFL!!


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (May 23, 2014)

Had a couple in the gym the other day...

First guy was on the chest press.  Well it has a foot lever to press on with both feet to get the bars out to help you get started.  Kid was sitting there on his phone pressing it up down using like a quad exercise.  I thought he might have been just doing it waiting on somebody, but he was still doing it after I came out of the bathroom.

Second guy(weighing about 150lbs) loads the bar up in the squat rack with 385 so he can do shrugs.  Guys grabs the bar from behind him and I swear has a range of motion of about 1/2".  I watched him do about 5 sets of these.  I thought to myself, why don't you load up about 200 pounds and do a full range of motion and get a better workout.


----------



## MattG (May 23, 2014)

^  Some ppl never cease to amaze me. Would rather try to look like a badass than do shit properly, in the meantime make themselves look like a dumbass instead. One tool that goes to my gym has done plenty of weird shit. For example he lays chest into the hacksquat machine(backwards) and proceeds to do some sorta calf raise/kneebend exercise that doesnt exist. Meanwhile looks like he is trying to fuck the machine and grunts at the same time. Everybody hates this SOB lol.


----------



## MattG (May 23, 2014)

Forgot to add, i made a wrist roller for forearms (pvc pipe, rope, etc). You need at least 15 lbs of plates to even do anything, i use 25-35. This douchbag was using just a 2 1/2lb plate the other day.lmao. also acting like he was puttin up a 400lb press or something, moaning grunting and all. He has been coming for at least a year and still looks like an emaciated crackhead. Unbelievable.lol


----------



## Sully (May 28, 2014)

I might finally have a story worth adding. 

Guy and his buddy are lifting chest together. Both have huge headphones on, and are spending more time getting pumped up watching rap videos in between sets than they are actually lifting. 

I see the bigger of the 2 guys getting all pumped up for his last big set of dumbbell chest presses, go to the rack and pick up a pair of 30's? His buddy breaks out video mode on his cellphone and proceeds to start yelling and grunting at his buddy who's about to lift like he's videoing history being made. 

Dude cranks out a killer set of 8 with the 30's, breathing hard and grunting and yelling like he's about to set a new world record. Of course his buddy is cheering him on the whole time and videoing the whole thing. 

I've never seen anything so underwhelming get made out to be so impressive. I really believe these guys thought they were moving some really impressive weight. I have no doubt it's on YouTube somewhere, I just don't know what to search. 

When it was over I looked around, and about 6 of us were stopped just staring at the spectacle that they made of themselves. They were all pumped up about what they just did, and we were all embarrassed for them. These guys then jumped up and started flexing and strutting around the gym as if they did something we should all be impressed by. Neither one of them had the presence of mind to notice me standing there doing strict curls with more weight than they were chest pressing. It was really a sad moment for me.


----------



## dr.ziegler (May 28, 2014)

Ok here's one for ya......I was working at a local gym about 10 yrs back.Some stupid fuck left some wieght on a smith machine.On one 2 45lbs and a 25lb(The 25 is the key to this story)As I'm taking the weights off I notice a hot woman on a stair stepper.I knew her from somewhere and couldn't remember where.As I said I cleaned the side of the bar with 1-45 and walked to the other side,I didn't see the 25,as I'm about to touch the wieght she looks at me and smile and waves.I slide the 45 and the 25 pounder falls from about 6ft and crushes my big toe on my left foot.I managed to smile and wave back at her....I walk as cooly as I can to the locker room before collapsing!!! I turn it into bone dust!!!!


----------



## frizzlefry (May 28, 2014)

dr.ziegler said:


> Ok here's one for ya......I was working at a local gym about 10 yrs back.Some stupid fuck left some wieght on a smith machine.On one 2 45lbs and a 25lb(The 25 is the key to this story)As I'm taking the weights off I notice a hot woman on a stair stepper.I knew her from somewhere and couldn't remember where.As I said I cleaned the side of the bar with 1-45 and walked to the other side,I didn't see the 25,as I'm about to touch the wieght she looks at me and smile and waves.I slide the 45 and the 25 pounder falls from about 6ft and crushes my big toe on my left foot.I managed to smile and wave back at her....I walk as cooly as I can to the locker room before collapsing!!! I turn it into bone dust!!!!



Lmao!!!  Real smooth brudda.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 28, 2014)

I do love these gym idiots threads.  I'm reading all the posts, laughing and thinking about the same crap that takes place in my gym.  I've even seen people trying to bench press with different weights on each end of the bar.  Also, for a while last year, I saw people training with the funky looking masks on.  I think it must have been to restrict oxygen.  Hell, I get so winded on the heavy compound lifts that I would die with that gas mask looking thing on...


----------



## dr.ziegler (May 28, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> I do love these gym idiots threads.  I'm reading all the posts, laughing and thinking about the same crap that takes place in my gym.  I've even seen people trying to bench press with different weights on each end of the bar.  Also, for a while last year, I saw people training with the funky looking masks on.  I think it must have been to restrict oxygen.  Hell, I get so winded on the heavy compound lifts that I would die with that gas mask looking thing on...


Lmao we got an oxygen guy in my gym too.The first time I saw him running the track I didn't know what to think!!!


----------



## psych (May 28, 2014)

Here is a story from the other day.

I was setting up to do a heavy squat  then jump into my suit and knee wraps, got the kilo plates (fine china  ) out and the Texas power bar.  Can't find the 2.5 kilo collars.  I say fuck it and warm up with normal clamps.  These fuckin things keep sliding when I take my walk out, after 705 I told my spotters to go find the fuckin collars.  Load my shit up with out them and then finally they return all laughing.  I said "whats so funny?"  My handler Brain says he found them on the MOTHER FUCKING SMITH MACHINE!!!!!


----------



## frizzlefry (May 29, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> I do love these gym idiots threads.  I'm reading all the posts, laughing and thinking about the same crap that takes place in my gym.  I've even seen people trying to bench press with different weights on each end of the bar.  Also, for a while last year, I saw people training with the funky looking masks on.  I think it must have been to restrict oxygen.  Hell, I get so winded on the heavy compound lifts that I would die with that gas mask looking thing on...



Yea wtf?  I thought they had allergies or were on chemo or something.  Ridiculous looking shit lmao.


----------



## custom (May 29, 2014)

Please don't try this at home


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 29, 2014)

custom said:


> Please don't try this at home



What if its a female spotter


----------



## custom (May 29, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> What if its a female spotter



Then you should try it at home, work or any other place you can think of lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 29, 2014)

Lifefitness miltitary press machine. 
Visualize .. 
Woman 5 ft.. upside down, head on ass rest ,back on backrest,  legs spread eagle to each wide hand grip doing leg presses.  
I walked by buy no glimpse of a beaver. ..  i thought sure thing..


----------



## Sully (May 31, 2014)

Saw another one yesterday while I was doing cardio. 

Guy walks in wearing his huge Beats headphones connected to his brand new tablet. Gets on the treadmill next to me, sets his tablet on the center section of the treadmill and proceeds to go right into doing interval sprints. This guy looks like he's constantly about to trip over something when he just walks around, and it gets even worse when he runs. Arms and legs just randomly go in any direction. 

During a sprint, his hand catches his headphone cord, yanks them off his head and sends his new tablet flying down onto the treadmill belt. He tries to jump to keep from stepping on his tablet, lands awkward on the belt and immediately falls down on the belt. Him, his tablet, and his Beats headphones get shot off the back of the treadmill and all land in a big pile in front of the hot chick on the  elliptical behind us. 

I couldn't help it, I died laughing. I still got off my treadmill to check on him, but I was blatant laughing at him the whole time. Just couldn't compose myself. That shit was too funny. Tore up his headphones and busted the screen on his new tablet, too. It took me almost 20 minutes to stop laughing so I could get back on my treadmill and finish.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 31, 2014)

Sully. ROFGLOL !


----------



## MattG (May 31, 2014)

Hahaha! Id pay money to see that in person.lol


----------



## srd1 (May 31, 2014)

Thats just awsome!!!


----------



## Alinshop (May 31, 2014)

Majere1313 said:


> View attachment 14879
> 
> #1.  These are all 10's.  This particular dumb fuck obviously didn't graduate 1st grade math.
> 
> ...



Wait, did you have to take all these weights off??:action-smiley-041:


----------



## Thunder46 (May 31, 2014)

This is why i like to workout at home to avoid the idiots


----------



## custom (Jun 1, 2014)

Custom working his abs


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 1, 2014)

custom said:


> Custom working his abs



What a spectacular idea:lightbulb::spam:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 7, 2014)

:lightbulb: Almost saw a ground hog...:naughty1:

Woman mid 40s in free weight area on an olympic bench.  On back .legs up and splayed open and hands grabbing ankles.  I think she was insinuating shes stretched and ready to pump iron.  
Serious. Gotta get pictures. 

:love1:  In fact ....best pic thats real gets a bag of viagra. 50ct 50mg.. contest time ends the end of june..:headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 9, 2014)

:lightbulb:  Contest starts today.  Best true gym idiot picture by end of the month wins  50 viagra ..:lightbulb:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## gobot (Jun 11, 2014)

You haven't lived until you see someone doing shoulder presses on that machine.  All you can do is laugh.


----------



## gobot (Jun 11, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> View attachment 15296



That's hard to beat but I'm sure it will be done.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 12, 2014)

What is he doing. Laying on floor?  Shitty. No winner ..sorry phoe..lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 12, 2014)

Heres one!  Guy in my gym with camelback water holder ..so I take it he never flat benches or lays on his back as his water may break during labor?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 12, 2014)

Resize shit phoe..lol..how do I load mp4 vid on here?


----------



## Sully (Jun 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> View attachment 15296



He's just doing floor presses. Those are actually a good exercise. Limits range of motion so it's easier on the shoulder joint, keeps constant tension on the muscle, and helps train explosiveness and acceleration if done properly. If you haven't done them before, you really should try. I like to do them with dumbells, keeping my elbow midway between a full elbows out overhand grip and a by-your-sides hammer grip. Really isolates the chest and helps keep the tris out of the mix, as well.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 12, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> He's just doing floor presses. Those are actually a good exercise. Limits range of motion so it's easier on the shoulder joint, keeps constant tension on the muscle, and helps train explosiveness and acceleration if done properly. If you haven't done them before, you really should try. I like to do them with dumbells, keeping my elbow midway between a full elbows out overhand grip and a by-your-sides hammer grip. Really isolates the chest and helps keep the tris out of the mix, as well.



Really in the fuckin squat rack friend posted that. Come on that's worse than doing curls in the squat rack.

ib is just mad I didn't have a backpage hooker meet her(ironbuilt) at the airport. cheer up buddy things will get better for u brother. I'll find some more for u


----------



## BigBob (Jun 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Really in the fuckin squat rack friend posted that. Come on that's worse than doing curls in the squat rack.
> 
> ib is just mad I didn't have a backpage hooker meet her(ironbuilt) at the airport. cheer up buddy things will get better for u brother. I'll find some more for u



Oh shit I thought that was the curling rack.....sorry.


----------



## Sully (Jun 12, 2014)

That's a squat rack? I thought the smith machine was for squats. In my gym that's the curl station/pull up station.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 12, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## robertscott (Jun 13, 2014)

There's a trainer in my gym who is just awful.  The way he trains his clients is so terrible, it's terribleness is surpassed only by how terrible he is at training himself!

Particularly terrible is his bench.  Now, I'm not one to make fun of people weaker than me, but the guy benches 90kg (about 200lbs) and it is waaaay to heavy for him.  The bar wobbles about all over the place; the spotter essentially upright rows it.  I've always said it's an accident waiting to happen...

...and it happened.  He's been walking about with his arm in a sling these last couple of weeks.  Turns out he was benching, the bar got away from him and his spotter couldn't handle it.  He's ripped a tendon in his shoulder off the bone, and has to have it reattached.  It's going to be 6 months before he can train again, apparently.

Obviously I would never want something like that to happen to anyone, but when I heard it had happened to him, I must admit I got a slight smile out of it.


----------



## MattG (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, a trainer that doesnt even know how to lift properly, and no stronger than the avg Joe. I hope he doesnt make a good living at it.lol


----------



## myosaurus (Jun 13, 2014)

i cant stand these little bitches singing and dancing in the gym. feel like tossing that 45lb plates right into their throat ''ultimate freesbie style''


----------



## srd1 (Jun 13, 2014)

I hate the motherfuckers that think when they walk in the gym they own every station involved in their workout that day and you cant get on it! Had a dude come running at me from across the gym yelling "Im on that" I said no your not you were clear on the other side of the gym but your welcome to work a set in with me and i went right into my workout he looked like someone had just shot his dog lol when I finished my set he came over and loads 1 45 on each side and starts doing calf raises kept staring at me finally i said you know theres a machine right over there thats made for doing that ya know that way your not taking up the squat rack for calf raises for an hour with that pussy ass light weight he left soon as i said that lol....im usually a really easy goin guy but damn that dude pushed my buttons prob could have been the 800 mg of tren i was on also. Lmao


----------



## myosaurus (Jun 14, 2014)

srd1 said:


> I hate the motherfuckers that think when they walk in the gym they own every station involved in their workout that day and you cant get on it! Had a dude come running at me from across the gym yelling "Im on that" I said no your not you were clear on the other side of the gym but your welcome to work a set in with me and i went right into my workout he looked like someone had just shot his dog lol when I finished my set he came over and loads 1 45 on each side and starts doing calf raises kept staring at me finally i said you know theres a machine right over there thats made for doing that ya know that way your not taking up the squat rack for calf raises for an hour with that pussy ass light weight he left soon as i said that lol....im usually a really easy goin guy but damn that dude pushed my buttons prob could have been the 800 mg of tren i was on also. Lmao



oh yes.. we all love those gym huggers.


----------



## robertscott (Jun 14, 2014)

MattG said:


> Wow, a trainer that doesnt even know how to lift properly, and no stronger than the avg Joe. I hope he doesnt make a good living at it.lol



I could honestly rant all day about how much this guy sucks.  He has his clients doing 2 inch squats on the Smith while he stands there not paying attention and sending texts.  When they finish their set he'll say "good, right wait a minute and go again" and go back to his phone.

He's also got this annoying little entourage who he stands and speaks to on his client's time.  His client'll be standing there waiting for some instruction and he's all like "bro, you're looking pumped!"  His little boyfriends eat it up, too.  It's sickening.  He's been trying to assimilate me into his little club by nodding to me and trying to engage me when I'm training.  He gets a discourteous grunt, at most.

I could forgive all of it though.  All of it, if it weren't for the boasting.  He loads up bars, machines, etc, does the tiniest little quarter rep (literally a couple of inches), then goes and tells his entourage what he just lifted, and they all go "bro!"

Wow, that turned into quite a rant!

TLR - the trainer from my gym really sucks.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## srd1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Fuck that looks like it hurts WTF lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 16, 2014)

Here's IB's new gym

Ummmmk


----------



## BigBob (Jun 16, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> View attachment 15343


lol. I think that's actually a decline press on a flat bench!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 17, 2014)

Boom I've got the icing on the cake
Yep that's right he's doing sit ups on the leg press had to screen capture a video for this poor bastard


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 17, 2014)

Did u take that phoe. ?


----------



## Sully (Jun 17, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Boom I've got the icing on the cakeView attachment 15356
> Yep that's right he's doing sit ups on the leg press had to screen capture a video for this poor bastard



I bet he loaded all those plates on there first to get warmed up for his crunches.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Did u take that phoe. ?


I swear old people. I think you need to get some reading glasses. I said it was a video and I had to screenshot it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 18, 2014)

I said contests is for self shot pictures.. cancelled contest.  Nevermind.    If u dont remember contest shove more geretol up your ass and scroll back ..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 18, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I said contests is for self shot pictures.. cancelled contest.  Nevermind.    If u dont remember contest shove more geretol up your ass and scroll back ..


:lightbulb: Almost saw a ground hog...:naughty1:

Woman mid 40s in free weight area on an olympic bench.  On back .legs up and splayed open and hands grabbing ankles.  I think she was insinuating shes stretched and ready to pump iron. 

Serious. Gotta get pictures. 

:love1:  In fact ....best pic thats real gets a bag of viagra. 50ct 50mg.. contest time ends the end of june..:headbang:

actually you said best pic that was real not self shot


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol. Real as in not off web. Ok bad wording ..


----------



## gobot (Jun 18, 2014)

Yesterday I saw a guy that looked to be in his early 40's with a 25 on each side of the smith doing "squats".  I put it in quotations because he was literally going down 6" then standing back up.  Now in his defense maybe he had horrible back problems that restricted his movement but if that's the case why would you even attempt them?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 19, 2014)

Take it Easy on the old guy gbot. .lol   maybe he had to shit?


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 20, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Boom I've got the icing on the cakeView attachment 15356
> Yep that's right he's doing sit ups on the leg press had to screen capture a video for this poor bastard



Wtf??

I once saw a guy doing a yoga meditating on the calf machine, and NO he was not working his calves. I sure wish I would have snapped a photo


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 30, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Here's IB's new gym
> View attachment 15346
> Ummmmk



NO super setting??? wth


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 3, 2014)

Stereotypes: Gym - YouTube


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 4, 2014)

funny video
 this morning I walked passed the guy hopping on and off the treadmill doing sprints and into the locker room filled with the naked old guys just standing around asking everyone what their 4 th of July plans are haha


----------



## MattG (Jul 4, 2014)

I liked the part where the guy flipped out and destroyed the front desk


----------



## sodzl (Jul 8, 2014)

Saw a guy doing cable rows while standing on a yoga ball.


----------



## MattG (Jul 8, 2014)

sodzl said:


> Saw a guy doing cable rows while standing on a yoga ball.



How the hell is that even possible?lol.  Guy must have a serious sense of balance at least


----------



## sodzl (Jul 8, 2014)

MattG said:


> How the hell is that even possible?lol.  Guy must have a serious sense of balance at least



Dude was wobbling around like a flamingo on a power line with like 15 lbs.  I'm thinking too myself what's the point.  He looks at his friend in tire shoes and skinny sweats and says "it really engages your core".  My dumb ass had been doing rows for my back all these years.  

There's a couple of guys that do pushups in the assisted pull up machine.  The guy doing some pseudo gymnastic routine in the cable station.  The obligatory 2in ROM squatter. Of course the favorite... My arms at bigger than my thighs, i have no shoulders, chest, back or calves but i always wear cut offs and walk around like I'm carrying invisible beer kegs.


----------



## MattG (Jul 8, 2014)

sodzl said:


> Dude was wobbling around like a flamingo on a power line with like 15 lbs.  I'm thinking too myself what's the point.  He looks at his friend in tire shoes and skinny sweats and says "it really engages your core".  My dumb ass had been doing rows for my back all these years.
> 
> There's a couple of guys that do pushups in the assisted pull up machine.  The guy doing some pseudo gymnastic routine in the cable station.  The obligatory 2in ROM squatter. Of course the favorite... My arms at bigger than my thighs, i have no shoulders, chest, back or calves but i always wear cut offs and walk around like I'm carrying invisible beer kegs.



Ah yes, the invisible beer kegs people.lol. It amazes me that they think they are fooling everyone about their lack of mass. Dbags for sure


----------



## psych (Jul 9, 2014)

Saw a kid with wrist STRAPS holding 10 lb dumb bells doin lunges.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 22, 2014)

Just seen this somewhere


----------



## BigBob (Jul 22, 2014)

Holy Shit. Phoe I'm so sorry you had to see that! LOL


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 22, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Holy Shit. Phoe I'm so sorry you had to see that! LOL


I no someone posted it somewhere I didn't actually see it lol


----------



## srd1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh my fucking god that is just wrong on sooooo many levels!! Lol


----------



## BigBob (Jul 22, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I no someone posted it somewhere I didn't actually see it lol


Whew. I was worried for you. I need a drink just lookin at the pic. I saw an old dude using the hair dryer to blow dry his nuts. No shame...


----------

